# Fan Control for Club3D X850 XT cards?



## dtx (May 28, 2005)

I have plans to buy a Club3D X850 XT card for my new machine (mostly because it's the cheepest X850 XT card available here in Sweden, by far). Just checking with you guys so that Club3D hasn't done anything stupid with the temp/fan system so it's not compatible with ATITools temp / fan speed control?

This new computer of mine is aiming for silence, so fan speed control is a must for the card so it can go almost silent during night time.   

Keep up the good work with ATITool.


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2005)

should work fine .. club3d doesnt even make their own cards, so they use ati reference boards


----------



## dtx (May 28, 2005)

Good news indeed. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## gR3iF (May 28, 2005)

my x800pro is a club 3d all works fine so far


----------

